# My New Factory



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Took possesion today.  5 floors new building. Now all I have to do is open the wallet to fit it out.
Target by end of Spring Festival, Chinese New Year, which starts Feb 15th. Year of the Dog  in 2018.
Big party at opening day will be needed.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2017)

There’s a surprising amount of green in those views. I’ll bet you bag the office with the best view.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> There’s a surprising amount of green in those views. I’ll bet you bag the office with the best view.


Of course top floor which also has an open air terrace.
Designers in next week


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

My Senior Staff. The non Chinese guy is a Russian PhD Post Grad. I have 3 PhD's  Engineering on the staff. The Lady is a logistics specialist


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2017)

The Chinese love their uniforms, don’t they.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

One guy looks like he’s sticking two fingers up! Lol


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice premises Vince and obviously a close team. You obviously don’t intend to retire anytime soon!


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> One guy looks like he’s sticking two fingers up! Lol


Naughty mind Amigo haha
They aways do that Amigo the Victory Sign. lol  EVERYONE in Asia does it and I mean EVERYONE.
Actually he is one of the best software engineers I have ever come across but he is, shall we say "eccentric". They all give themselves English names and his is Victor. I call hm Professor V.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Nice premises Vince and obviously a close team. You obviously don’t intend to retire anytime soon!


Retire?
Naughty Word
I would vegetate, couldn't bear the thought of it.
They are a good team and I have total confidence in them as a cohesive, focussed team.
All highly skilled in their own fields of expertise.
Once I have this settled, maybe 2 years, I will put a CEO in Chinese one and spend less time here. Current technology allows us to work from anywhere in the World so I can sit in Newcastle eventually and stay involved.
I have to much invested to leave that in the hands of others at the moment.
We design, develop and manufacture electronic contollers for the Electric Vehicle industry. It is a rapidly expanding market, growing exponentially and we are sitting in the heart of the development zone for those types of products. The Chinese Goverment are pumping bilions into EV Technology and I mean billions.
The market is there to be tapped.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2017)

Hope it goes well Vince !


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

@HOBIE 
Thanks Hobie.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> The Chinese love their uniforms, don’t they.


It is known as "Corporate Identity" and is practised globally by most companies.
Go and visit most organisations in the UK for example and you will see employees at all levels wearing a "uniform" which identifies them with the company that employs them and the clothing is company funded hence saving expenditure by the staff themselves.
Many store employees in the UK wear a uniform of some description, B&Q to quote an example. To customers visiting any organisation where the staff are well presented demontrates a sense of Quality in staff, products, and processes within that work place. It instills a sense of teamwork and common objectives.
Even Lawyers, Barisiters etc wear a uniform. It is usually a suit, collar and tie.
Uniforms are common place and not unique to China.
I wear the same as my staff as it identifies me as being part of the company and a member of the team.
The old days of Boss and Workers is well and truly past except perhaps in organisations where ethics and quality are not high on the agends or the "Boss" is small minded and insecure.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Retire?
> Naughty Word
> I would vegetate, couldn't bear the thought of it.
> They are a good team and I have total confidence in them as a cohesive, focussed team.
> ...


You're in the right business I think Vince, I hope everything works well for you  And I agree, you're still a young man, far too young to retire!  I've always said that I intend to pick up my Nabarro Medal for 50 years with diabetes just before I get my telegram from the Queen (but probably King William! ) I was 49 at diagnosis.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Current technology allows us to work from anywhere in the World


I must admit, I have never met most of the people that I work/have worked with for something like 10 years......


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You're in the right business I think Vince, I hope everything works well for you  And I agree, you're still a young man, far too young to retire!  I've always said that I intend to pick up my Nabarro Medal for 50 years with diabetes just before I get my telegram from the Queen (but probably King William! ) I was 49 at diagnosis.


You're a true Gent Northie.
To be honest with you, I always believed that I wouldn't survive past 50 because of my lifestyle at the time. I was totally surprised I did lol.
Then the next milestone was 60 by which time I had quietened down somewhat.
Then 66, my Father died at 66 and I always had a fear at the back of my mind that would be the limit for me; strange I know.
Since I passed that this year I feel a new lease of life and I intend to make the most of it. We are a longtime dead.
Until I was diagnosed T2, and I have immense respect for T1's and the hardships that have been forced upon them and having to cope with that difficulty in every day life without any respite whatsoever, my health was fine no problems basically at all. I consider myself extremely fortunate in that regard.
Hat's off to you Northie and others. I sincerely mean that.
Perhaps we will get our telegrams together


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I must admit, I have never met most of the people that I work/have worked with for something like 10 years......


I actually encourage homeworking wherever possible. It only has a positive effect and we must trust people. As long as they are on top of things who gives a hoot where it is done.
I have a friend in the UK who works for the benefts office there and rarely actually goes into the office. He has an office at home and logs into he governement network and works that way. Doesn't even need to get dressed to do it, no travelling, coffee all day totally relaxed and it is more efficient.
It also is cost effective for the organisation.
I have always wholeheartedly supported it.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2017)

As long as you only work the hours you're paid for, it's fine.  I don't mean not going the extra mile of whatever the hype phrase is these days but you can do too much for some employers and get no thanks, let alone any other reward.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> As long as you only work the hours you're paid for, it's fine.  I don't mean not going the extra mile of whatever the hype phrase is these days but you can do too much for some employers and get no thanks, let alone any other reward.


And that is why the UK is falling behind the rest of the World in terms of efficiency and creativity.
It is a two way street, good employers value their staff, their most important asset and good staff value their employers.
There is more to working life than just financial gain, a career and longterm future to name just two.
To expand upon that , a few years ago one of my machineshop setters wife and young daughter were involved in a very serious traffic accident which ended with both of them being hospitalised and the car a total write off. How they survived was a miracle. He was obviously distraught.
I gave him time off work no questions or time limit and supplied him with company car so he could visit his family while they recovered. I even paid for the fuel. He was off work and had that car for 6 weeks.
2 years or so later I had an urgent order that needed additional paid overtime, I  called the staff together explained the situation and asked for thier help in fulfilling the order. Customers pay salaries.
This very guy stood up infront of the rest of the workforce and said that he wouldn't do it because the company had never done anything for him and therefore he didn't see why he should do anything for us. He was being paid by the way.
Try to imagine how I felt, hurt and angry both at the same time.
It is a two way street which many fail to appreciate.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> This very guy stood up infront of the rest of the workforce and said that he wouldn't do it because the company had never done anything for him and therefore he didn't see why he should do anything for us. He was being paid by the way.


That's appalling!


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> That's appalling!


I know Northie but it actually happened and I will never forget my feelings of disbelief.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2017)

I know full well that some employers expect blood - though I was very lucky most of my working life - worked hard and played hard - and I was more likely to go the extra mile for them - and did.  Didn't have to most of the time cos I would always do my very best anyway.

PS your bloke must have been taking the hiss - and frankly I'd have told him that publicly!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 19, 2017)

I wish I had a boss like you.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2017)

I think possibly my worst boss was someone who was a director of the company, but also knew some programming. He knew nothing about the particular language I used, yet I found out - after a very angry telephone call from a customer - that he had been copying chunks of my code and trying to cobble together programs for the customer. They were absolutely full of holes, hence the complaints  The worst thing about it? He had been telling the customer that it was me writing them    I had a blazing row with him - his defence was that he was trying to ease the pressure on me, but it was making me look like a terrible programmer, which I absolutely was not  I then had to try and fix all the problems he had created so we didn't lose the customer.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 19, 2017)

Unfortunately Northie there are more than a few like that, insecure jerks with over inflated egos.
Disgusting actually.
I have always believed that a good boss emloys the best people then lets them get on with it.
Why on earth employ the best then tell them what to do?
It is basically over inflated egos and a need to control.
Everyone has their own skills and should be allowed to use them unhindered.
I am no good at DIY for instance and if I need something done, no mayter how small, I wil always get someone in who knows what they are doing.
More efficient and certainly more cost effective in the long run.
I couldn't program a TV never mind writeco mplex software, I accept that fact but I employ the best in software engineers I can find. I dont want long term problems with bad or easily copied coding for example that will come back and bite my customers or my company in the bum.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2017)

Got any jobs going, Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Got any jobs going, Vince?


All joking aside Northie, good qualified software engineers are in short supply here and foriegners are at a premium.
The education system doesn't promote creative thinking and it  is totally aimed at passing "tests' to get the teachers etc a good reputation.
They know that but will not change it, a compliant population is the prime objective.
The Government is building a HUGE innovation park in Shanghai aimed at attracting foreign talent here to boost their technology knowledge and base.
They want to take the global lead in Technology and innovation but????? I have concerns about that sometimes.
It is also becoming easier to obtain  Citizenship but ..... I will pass on that one
There are very difficult IP regs here and everything you do and I mean everything belongs to the Gov't and not to you. All your data for example MUST be stored on Local servers and if you refuse then you will not be allowed to work, Apple, Google etc have learned that the hard way and Apple had to capitulate because the market for their products is so lucrative here. It is all MONEY, MONEY, MONEY. Apple have been forced to remove ALL VPN apps off the AppStore recently or face being banned again. They removed over 600 and the ones I used where instantly deleted and stopped being  supported.
WhatsApp is blocked and SKYPE has been removed form the Local AppStore and is now being blocked also.
It is becoming increasingly difficult to communicate with the outside world and I for example have enormous problems trying to stay in touch with my family in the UK.
Motives? I question sometimes but then again what the hell, nothing I can do about that . 
I would siggets strongly though that Mandarin will become the dominant global language in the next 50 years unless we wake up.
It would be a worthwhile exercise if you're interested, to  carry out some investigation and just look what is around.
Salaries and packages can be attractive but Shanghai is not a cheap place to live in at all, in fact it is extremely expensive.
Medical health care can be through a overseas provider such as Parkview Medical and that is so expensive beyond belief. I wouldn't trust a local hospital here or doctor for £1M per second.
It is all geared up to taking your money from you by any means possible.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 20, 2017)

@trophywench
If I had done that I would have reinforced the "Then and Us" mentality.
Much better to smile, nod, log in memory and ensure that he only ever worked for a basic salary and no overtime offered and that promotion chances were out of the window because of mindset and he was advised of his failings during his annual 1 on 1on appraisal review with his manager.
More subtle ways of skinning a cat.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 20, 2017)

Wishing you all the best in your new venture, Vince. 

Good bosses are few and far between IMHO. I’ve just left my teaching job (it’s time to try something new) and the best boss I’ve ever had - fair, generous, trusting, supportive...I could go on. Shame you good bosses can’t be cloned.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 20, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Wishing you all the best in your new venture, Vince.
> 
> Good bosses are few and far between IMHO. I’ve just left my teaching job (it’s time to try something new) and the best boss I’ve ever had - fair, generous, trusting, supportive...I could go on. Shame you good bosses can’t be cloned.


Thanks Bloden


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 20, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Wishing you all the best in your new venture, Vince.
> 
> Good bosses are few and far between IMHO. I’ve just left my teaching job (it’s time to try something new) and the best boss I’ve ever had - fair, generous, trusting, supportive...I could go on. Shame you good bosses can’t be cloned.


Some parts of me Bloden are better definitely left uncloned lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 20, 2017)

Our education system here is totally focused on passing tests now too, creative thinking is not encouraged at all and compliance is the name of the game too, strict uniforms to boot. The Tories got their ideas from the Chinese education system


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 20, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Our education system here is totally focused on passing tests now too, creative thinking is not encouraged at all and compliance is the name of the game too, strict uniforms to boot. The Tories got their ideas from the Chinese education system


That opens up a whole new debate.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 22, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Our education system here is totally focused on passing tests now too, creative thinking is not encouraged at all and compliance is the name of the game too, strict uniforms to boot. The Tories got their ideas from the Chinese education system


The Spanish system appears to be the same - but not cos of the Chinese!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 12, 2018)

Slow but steady progress. Included civilised toilet facilities lol


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 12, 2018)

Impressive. Wondered what line you were in. Certainly the right field to be in now


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 12, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Impressive. Wondered what line you were in. Certainly the right field to be in now


We design and build controllers for the electric vehicle industry mainly for the aircon compressors and also the heat pumps. We also design and produce specialised motors for the same industy and for the elevator market. Energy efficient and compact.
Not very glamourous I know but it pays the bills


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> We design and build controllers for the electric vehicle industry mainly for the aircon compressors and also the heat pumps. We also design and produce specialised motors for the same industy and for the elevator market. Energy efficient and compact.
> Not very glamourous I know but it pays the bills


Interesting. My son works for a company developing (and I quote from their web page) 'the next generation of Advanced Electrical Machines Technologies for Aircraft' - so similar in a way I guess


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 12, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Interesting. My son works for a company developing (and I quote from their web page) 'the next generation of Advanced Electrical Machines Technologies for Aircraft' - so similar in a way I guess


Yes, it is the future whether we like it or not. Here the Elec Vehicle market has really taken off. The government is supporting it hugely but they have the money.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 12, 2018)

There’s one thing I can never understand Vince and perhaps you can explain. It’s how you can buy goods online from China that cost literally pennies and they manage to send it post free! 
My husband has wondered if there’s some State sponsorship deal for free post to keep exports moving to get foreign money in.
Hubbie was in the computer/electronics game and long since realised China are taking over the world commercially. The UK could do with some of their drive in terms of export expertise!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 12, 2018)

That is exactly how it works @Amigo 
The whole  economy is built on exports and relatively cheap labour and is very heavly subsidised by the powers that be.
Not only in post but in the financial markets and industry, look at steel for example.
The overall economy is fragile and supported by debt. Companies which should be bankrupt are kept afoat to keep people employed so that there is no social unrest, a major parnoid fear at the top. Without exports it would collapse because locals will not buy locally produced products. No faith in the quality and no face value, everything is face.
We have and are letting then take over through economic colonisation, Africa, Sri Lanka being prime examples.
The blatant militarisation of the sea in the south we have sat back and allowed it to happen. That has been done for a very definite purpose regarding an island you have been to. The propaganda here is now being ramped up and it is absolute lies but believed.
Now that economic infiltraton is becoming insidious and we are allowing to happen with open arms. Look at the nuclear power station in the UK.
Trump is an idiot but he was 100% correct on his statements about here.
Greece, the UK could all do the same if they wake up but they are hampered by to much bureaucracy and restrictions, left wing do gooders and snowflake youth with a sense of entitlement. Sounds harsh I know, but that is reality. Brexit is the biggest mistake the UK has ever made in its history and is turning into a farce and guess who is creeping in to take full advantage of the situation?
Labour costs and everything linked to labour in general hinder growth and competitiveness.
Here I have seen huge infrastructure projects that would take 4 or 5 years in the UK to complete, finished in 12.
Where I live now, 4 years ago there was nothing. Now I am surrounded by the massive new Business District. That is in 4 years, it is akin to a small city itself.
There are no strikes here, labour works until the job is completed. The irony of it  is that, we in the West, created the environment for this to happen.
In the 70's an economist, I forget his name, made a statement that anyone who thinkst that getting into bed with here was a good idea will find it will only end in tears. He will be proven correct. You have to look no further than Australia and the increasing student population and how they are trying to force people to accept the their cultural way and objecting to anything that disagrees with the propaganda pumped out here. They tried it at Durham Uni. The degree of arrogance permeating through society here is beyond believe. Now that is being exported. Look at what happened at an airport in Sir Lanka last week and the justifications given by the tourists from here. Mind blowing.
There is no welfare state. The ethos is No Work= No Eat. No benefits for people with big families and who are basically idle.
It is a very complex situation globally and these people are smart. 50 years from now it will be a massive problem.
Your Husband is absolutely correct and perhaps one of the few people who noticed it early on.
Me? I can make money here. Hypocrite perhaps, but a realist. I can achieve things here is 10% of the time with a lot of support I couldn't even dream of in the UK.
It s sad.
And if this is full of typos I apologies in advance lol My Fat FIngers were flying.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That is exactly how it works @Amigo
> The whole  economy is built on exports and relatively cheap labour and is very heavly subsidised by the powers that be.
> Not only in post but in the financial markets and industry, look at steel for example.
> The overall economy is fragile and supported by debt. Companies which should be bankrupt are kept afoat to keep people employed so that there is no social unrest, a major parnoid fear at the top. Without exports it would collapse because locals will not buy locally produced products. No faith in the quality and no face value, everything is face.
> ...



An interesting and thought provoking insight from someone on the ground Vince and it aligns with my husband’s business experience in dealing with them. The deal is everything and sadly we are all benefitting from their cheap exports (think £1 shops). Sadly there’s little environmental concern there and there’s times I feel that’s the price we are paying. 

Anyway, good luck with the factory and it’s success. At least you’re going into this with eyes wide open,


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 12, 2018)

Amigo said:


> An interesting and thought provoking insight from someone on the ground Vince and it aligns with my husband’s business experience in dealing with them. The deal is everything and sadly we are all benefitting from their cheap exports (think £1 shops). Sadly there’s little environmental concern there and there’s times I feel that’s the price we are paying.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the factory and it’s success. At least you’re going into this with eyes wide open,


@Amigo 
Thanks Amigo


----------



## Davein (Feb 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> We design and build controllers for the electric vehicle industry mainly for the aircon compressors and also the heat pumps. We also design and produce specialised motors for the same industy and for the elevator market. Energy efficient and compact.
> Not very glamourous I know but it pays the bills


Good luck Vince with your new adventure. It takes a special kind of person to get as far as you have. Forty five years ago I used to work for a one man band at a car servicing business. He was mad about cars and started adapting MG Midgets with 1600GT ford engines in for the open market. I lost contact with him and I found out that he had started up a telematics company(TrafficMaster). He is now producing charging points for electric cars (ChargeMaster). I remember him being an absolutely ruthless man with business matters but one of the best when it came to his private life.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 12, 2018)

Davein said:


> Good luck Vince with your new adventure. It takes a special kind of person to get as far as you have. Forty five years ago I used to work for a one man band at a car servicing business. He was mad about cars and started adapting MG Midgets with 1600GT ford engines in for the open market. I lost contact with him and I found out that he had started up a telematics company(TrafficMaster). He is now producing charging points for electric cars (ChargeMaster). I remember him being an absolutely ruthless man with business matters but one of the best when it came to his private life.


@Davein 
Thanks very much I love meeting interesting people such as the guy you talk about. I am always curious what drives them and the complex personalities they have.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Davein
> Thanks very much I love meeting interesting people such as the guy you talk about. I am always curious what drives them and the complex personalities they have.


Its good to talk to people. That's why I like my job


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

You've lost me on the politics thing - no idea whatever what may have happened in Sri Lanka last week but they haven't exactly been universally peaceful there for well over 20 years so what's new?


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 13, 2018)

trophywench said:


> You've lost me on the politics thing - no idea whatever what may have happened in Sri Lanka last week but they haven't exactly been universally peaceful there for well over 20 years so what's new?


All in the news. The global news


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

I've no idea where to look for it Vince - I Googled SR News but there's so much wittering about their Government being bad/corrupt/whatever and local elections there I plodded through about 3 pages in a very small font and then gave up, there wasn't a search facility on the website where I was looking.

I don't recall anything being on BBC TV news or on the front page of MSN news on the puter.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2018)

It was on the BBC news, and website.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 5, 2018)

Well the office suite construction is staring to take shape


----------



## Davein (Mar 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Well the office suite construction is staring to take shape
> 
> View attachment 7066 View attachment 7067 View attachment 7068 View attachment 7069 View attachment 7070


Hope you are leaving space for the pinball machines the helter skelters and all the other toys hi-tech companies seem to provide for their employees


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Hope you are leaving space for the pinball machines the helter skelters and all the other toys hi-tech companies seem to provide for their employees


Table tennis table is all they will get lol.


----------



## Davein (Mar 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Table tennis table is all they will get lol.


What! They'll be expected to provide their own bats and balls?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 5, 2018)

They do already lol they are very particular about that. Prized possessions and all branded. No rubbish cheap Chinese copies for these guys would you believe lol They also provide their own balls


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2018)

You need an Office Cat....


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 5, 2018)

Northerner said:


> You need an Office Cat....


Nice one Northie. Lets see if one shows up. I am sure word will have gotten around I am a soft touch lol The Feline Grapevine.
That position is now well below Miss Mao's goals.lol Eyes firmyly fixed on higher targets, not sure what they are as yet but I am sure she wll let me know hehe


----------



## Davein (Mar 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> They do already lol they are very particular about that. Prized possessions and all branded. No rubbish cheap Chinese copies for these guys would you believe lol They also provide their own balls


Don't we all lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 8, 2018)

Another milestone achieved. We successfully have been awarded ISO 9001:2015 Quality Management Approval. We can now look towards Europe.
Lot of hard work by everyone here,


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

“We can now look towards Europe”. Bet Theresa May is chuffed with that. What about Little England?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 8, 2018)

Little England is slowly but surely screwing itself into isolationist obscurity. Of no interest at all quite frankly.  It has sold off the family silver.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 11, 2018)

Aircon units ready to be installed today.
Tile flooring on the outside terrace which we be a rest and BBQ Area
Getting there


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 11, 2018)

Glad you are making progress.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2018)

Are you installing Belisha Beacons at either end of that zebra crossing, and are all your employees thin people?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 11, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Glad you are making progress.


Thanks SB  The offices should be completed hopefully by the end of this month


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 12, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Are you installing Belisha Beacons at either end of that zebra crossing, and are all your employees thin people?


Lost me with this one TW


----------



## Robin (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't you think this bit of the outside floor looks like a Zebra crossing? I do.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 12, 2018)

Not at all lol that is very expensive tiling supposed to look like a wooden floor haha, the gaps are where they still have to lay tiles  It is 5 storeys up  That is what confused me somewhat.


----------



## Robin (Mar 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> the gaps are where they still have to lay tiles


Ah, now you say that, it's obvious!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2018)

I did realise it was not intended to look like a pedestrian crossing - why would you on a balcony !  I was just being 'funny' - or so I thought .......


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Aircon units ready to be installed today.
> Tile flooring on the outside terrace which we be a rest and BBQ Area
> Getting there
> 
> View attachment 7189 View attachment 7190 View attachment 7191


Not long now to be in there ! Good luck


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Lost me with this one TW


Me too!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 12, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I did realise it was not intended to look like a pedestrian crossing - why would you on a balcony !  I was just being 'funny' - or so I thought .......


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 12, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Not long now to be in there ! Good luck


End or March @HOBIE for the offices a little longer for the manufacturing. I have EMS machines etc. to have delivered and installed and that will take time. I can satisfy the current demand by outsourcing still until they are up and running and proved.  The offices are well on the way. They are working 24/7


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 20, 2018)

Getting there. Move into the offices beginning of next month.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow Vince what a difference eight days makes Its suddenly all coming together and I imagine you must be feeing very proud


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Wow Vince what a difference eight days makes Its suddenly all coming together and I imagine you must be feeing very proud


Yes Thanks WL, it is so much easier and quicker to get things done here. In the UK that would have taken at least 6 to 9 months and cost up to 70% more. plus, plus, plus. Will move the staff in at the beginning of April, I will escape to HK and Taiwan for a few days lol. Let them get on with it.
Still got the manufacturing floors to finish, that will take longer and have the SMT Machines (Surface Mount Technology) to ship to us from Japan. Japanese are the Worlds finest.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 20, 2018)

So, how many staff are you employing and is HK & Tawain to be holiday or business? Sorry not being nosey, just interested in your enterprise


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 20, 2018)

80, and a bit of both lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

These are electric vehicles parked outside of my current factory in Kunshan.
You rent them for around 15p per km.
They are located everywhere at hotels, airports, train station, shopping precincts. Very simple to use.
You arrive at an airport, Pudong or HongQiao Hub for example, by train, plane, subway or bus. Go to the location where these cars are and decide what size of vehicle you would like. Your Drivers License is already registered on the national database. You then scan the barcode, which allows you to drive the car, and it records the distance. When you arrive you must drop it off in a designated charging area scan the code again and you get charged. If you don’t leave it at the designated area you get charged a penalty. All done electronically from your mobile phone.
Guys come along every day and clean them and check that there are no problems with them as you can see here.
Charging points are everywhere and other than the places I have mentioned, most housing complexes now have them available in the carpark area.
Shanghai, which typically charges by auction anything up to £10,000 for a registration plate gives EV plates, which are green in colour, away free. That in itself is an incentive.
The market for these vehicles is huge and growing exponentially.
Light years ahead of the UK and indeed Europe.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Theirs and Mine
Guess 
The dividing walls have yet to go in of course


----------



## Davein (Mar 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Theirs and Mine
> Guess
> 
> View attachment 7353 View attachment 7354


Don't forget to remove the cardboard on yours before you do the business  no splash backs!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Davein said:


> Don't forget to remove the cardboard on yours before you do the business  no splash backs!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 22, 2018)

The Chinese version is healthier, though. Mind you, it’s not a position I can get into without lifting equipment


----------



## Amigo (Mar 22, 2018)

I must admit Vince, we didn’t see many of the ‘stand and deliver’ toilet arrangements when we were over there but I suppose we frequented more tourist places in HK, Taiwan and Japan. They did have the most disgusting ones I’ve ever seen however in Stanley Market!

I wonder if my favourite shop is still there on Nathan Road, Kowloon, ‘The Opal Mine’. They took a broken opal and made it into two pieces of jewellery for me. Nobody here would touch it. They had a little guy who looked 100 sat in the window and he was a master craftsman. I love the ‘can do, let’s please the customer’ approach over there. 

Glad all is progressing well. It looks like you’re looking after your employees with the little extras.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I must admit Vince, we didn’t see many of the ‘stand and deliver’ toilet arrangements when we were over there but I suppose we frequented more tourist places in HK, Taiwan and Japan. They did have the most disgusting ones I’ve ever seen however in Stanley Market!
> 
> I wonder if my favourite shop is still there on Nathan Road, Kowloon, ‘The Opal Mine’. They took a broken opal and made it into two pieces of jewellery for me. Nobody here would touch it. They had a little guy who looked 100 sat in the window and he was a master craftsman. I love the ‘can do, let’s please the customer’ approach over there.
> 
> Glad all is progressing well. It looks like you’re looking after your employees with the little extras.


I will be in HK probably next month for a few days @Amigo will check it out if I get some time. There is a huge jade market in HK also bought some nice pieces there in the past. The "can do" attitude is everywhere here and that is why they are racing ahead. It took 2 years to alter the A1 at Newcastle from 2 lanes to 3 and the distruption was incredible. Close to my place here they have built 10 kms of elevated road in 6 months.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I will be in HK probably next month for a few days @Amigo will check it out if I get some time. There is a huge jade market in HK also bought some nice pieces there in the past. The "can do" attitude is everywhere here and that is why they are racing ahead. It took 2 years to alter the A1 at Newcastle from 2 lanes to 3 and the distruption was incredible. Close to my place here they have built 10 kms of elevated road in 6 months.



Oh tell me about it Vince. We once took nearly 3 hrs to get to the airport along the A1 and thought the work would never end! 
They offered to make my husband a hand made suit in the hours before we went back to the airport in HK! Not cheap though. We found HK and Taiwan very expensive.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> The Chinese version is healthier, though. Mind you, it’s not a position I can get into without lifting equipment


Yes it is a more natural position. Did you know, being an ex-GP and medical man, that the hamstrings on Asian people are longer than those on Caucasian races? That allows them to squat lower and controlled. I try to use them I topple over so do most westerners. They squat everywhere instead of using chairs and for them it is extremely comfortable. They even eat in the squatting position, all ages.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Oh tell me about it Vince. We once took nearly 3 hrs to get to the airport along the A1 and thought the work would never end!
> They offered to make my husband a hand made suit in the hours before we went back to the airport in HK! Not cheap though. We found HK and Taiwan very expensive.


More so now @Amigo. I would put HK on par with Singapore now. It has lost it's "Charm" somewhat. Taiwan, I love.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

The first shipment of the 10,000 elevator motor order leaving the old factory this morning


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2018)

It’s a change seeing cardboard boxes without Amazon Prime tape all over them


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2018)

None of the photos you have ever posted of what you call a factory, look remotely like any factory it has ever been my pleasure to walk inside, for whatever reason I may have been visiting - or walking past the open doors of before the world had very much elf let alone safety!  LOL


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

trophywench said:


> None of the photos you have ever posted of what you call a factory, look remotely like any factory it has ever been my pleasure to walk inside, for whatever reason I may have been visiting - or walking past the open doors of before the world had very much elf let alone safety!  LOL


Your point being?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

office accommodation ready to move into. New furniture installed just awaiting telephone lines and data services. Should move into next week. And the "pedestrian crossing" rest aread finished floored.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

And just to keep @trophywench in the loop so as to speak.
This is where eventually the manufacturing functions will sit. Currently the work is being outsourced to a Taiwanese  company located in Kunshan and a French one in Suzhou. I want to backward integrate in-house. That will be the end of this year of early next year when the SMT Lines currently being manufactured in Japan have been completed, trialled, shipped and installed here. Why Japan? They are the Worlds finest producers of SMT Electronics manufaturing equipment. This represents an investment iin excess of £4M for that floor alone.
That is a modern elecronics company.
The area in the group photo previously posted is the despatch area of the old location.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 28, 2018)

I know it's all new obviously - but it's just so clean is what I meant Vince, nothing derogatory! - I'm much more used to noise, blokes in overalls with black hands and some white patches on faces where the welding goggles have been!  LOL


----------



## Davein (Mar 28, 2018)

I would say modern hi-tech 'factories' are more sterile than NHS operating theatres


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

Davein said:


> I would say modern hi-tech 'factories' are more sterile than NHS operating theatres


I have to spend a fortune on sterile conditions Air showers, clothing, antistatic dsiposables etc. They are  ongoing costs.
Clean rooms, hair nets etc . etc. that is before I start doing anything. The entire floor has to be sealed and certified. That is ontop of the capital equipment spend.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I know it's all new obviously - but it's just so clean is what I meant Vince, nothing derogatory! - I'm much more used to noise, blokes in overalls with black hands and some white patches on faces where the welding goggles have been!  LOL


I love mucky factories Jenny. As they say "where there's muck, there's money".
Been to some absolutely terrible ones here. Elf and Safety? forget it.


----------



## Heath o (Mar 28, 2018)

Ooooooh very nice,nice to see everybody looking smart


----------



## Amigo (Mar 28, 2018)

You look very proud of your team there Vince...the paternal figure! I hope you’re not too good to them!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You look very proud of your team there Vince...the paternal figure! I hope you’re not too good to them!


I try to be fair Amigo  they are really a  good bunch and we take a great deal of time during the staff selection process not only on education and skill levels but also on personality traits, their teamworking history in university. Not one single person conducts the interview it is always a consensus of 3.  For example this weekend, in order to hit the deadlines they will have to work because the power is off for 36 hours. I insist we ask them and explain the situation to them and that we need their help rather than just say "you will need work this weekend". People have lives outside of work and it is important we strike a life/work balance. The older ones have wives and kids, the others either girl friends or are busy with their friends.Happy People = Good Staff.
文斯叔叔 Wen si shu shu, Vince Uncle


----------



## Amigo (Mar 28, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I try to be fair Amigo  they are really a  good bunch and we take a great deal of time during the staff selection process not only on education and skill levels but also on personality traits, their teamworking history in university. Not one single person conducts the interview it is always a consensus of 3.  For example this weekend, in order to hit the deadlines they will have to work because the power is off for 36 hours. I insist we ask them and explain the situation to them and that we need their help rather than just say "you will need work this weekend". People have lives outside of work and it is important we strike a life/work balance. The older ones have wives and kids, the others either girl friends or are busy with their friends.Happy People = Good Staff.
> 文斯叔叔 Wen si shu shu, Vince Uncle



Same approach I took with my staff Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 30, 2018)

This is the layout for the production floor when we finish it next year. The long rectangles are where the SMT lines from Japan will sit.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 30, 2018)

These are some of he products we design and manufacture. Not sexy I agree but vital. These are the controllers, compressors and heat sinks that we produce for the Electric Vehicle market as a 3rd Tier supplier. These must be 200% perfect as they will end up in vehicles manufactured by SAIC, VW, Roewe and 1 single failure in the field will break us. Quality and reliability are paramount.
That  is why they are produced in almost clinical conditions.


----------



## Davein (Mar 30, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> These are some of he products we design and manufacture. Not sexy I agree but vital. These are the controllers, compressors and heat sinks that we produce for the Electric Vehicle market as a 3rd Tier supplier. These must be 200% perfect as they will end up in vehicles manufactured by SAIC, VW, Roewe and 1 single failure in the field will break us. Quality and reliability are paramount.
> That  is why they are produced in almost clinical conditions.
> View attachment 7558 View attachment 7559 View attachment 7560 View attachment 7561 View attachment 7562


I suppose the recent example of Tesla having to recall 123000 electric cars due to steering fault  also demonstrates the necessity for the perfection. That recall cost must run into the millions.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2018)

That’s fascinating Vince, if only to show how interconnected the world is. It also shows that the “Made in China” mark is no longer a signifier of cheap and nasty, as it was when we were kids and older.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 30, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That is why they are produced in almost clinical conditions.


Been to many plants in my career implementing computer systems..... The ones that really got me were furniture manufacturers & foundries; learned very fast not to wear my suit & go a little more casual.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 30, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> That’s fascinating Vince, if only to show how interconnected the world is. It also shows that the “Made in China” mark is no longer a signifier of cheap and nasty, as it was when we were kids and older.


True and that hasn't been the case for a couple of years now. Cars being a prime example since Geely bought Volvo and Rover sold here now as Roewe and MG


----------



## Carolg (Mar 31, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> office accommodation ready to move into. New furniture installed just awaiting telephone lines and data services. Should move into next week. And the "pedestrian crossing" rest aread finished floored.
> View attachment 7503 View attachment 7504 View attachment 7505 View attachment 7506 View attachment 7507 View attachment 7508 View attachment 7509


Love the coloured flashes on side of desks. Looks to break up mass of white  The big photo of the empty space, will it have blinds on windows? It’s so interesting to see a project from start to finish.even if I don’t understand your industry. So thanks for sharing. Good luck as it continues vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Love the coloured flashes on side of desks. Looks to break up mass of white  The big photo of the empty space, will it have blinds on windows? It’s so interesting to see a project from start to finish.even if I don’t understand your industry. So thanks for sharing. Good luck as it continues vince


Thanks Carol, we will put solar film on the windows to keep out the summer sun and heat  and the heat in during winter time. The aircon units both heat and cool the area. I don't particularly like the layout, I must refer groups of desks as opposed to regimented lines BUT that is how the Chinese like to work and I gave them the chance to lay it out. Will go with the flow them maybe later suggest one or two modifications.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 31, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Carol, we will put solar film on the windows to keep out the summer sun and heat  and the heat in during winter time. The aircon units both heat and cool the area. I don't particularly like the layout, I must refer groups of desks as opposed to regimented lines BUT that is how the Chinese like to work and I gave them the chance to lay it out. Will go with the flow them maybe later suggest one or two modifications.


Thanks vince. Slow and steady wins the race. Is the solar film just stuck on the windows- not a daft question honest


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Thanks vince. Slow and steady wins the race. Is the solar film just stuck on the windows- not a daft question honest


Yes they just hold it on and use a tool to fit it and ensure no air bubbles.
Works quite well actually and not expensive, slightlly smokey grey in colour.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 31, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Yes they just hold it on and use a tool to fit it and ensure no air bubbles.
> Works quite well actually and not expensive, slightlly smokey grey in colour.


Thanks Vince. I sent a pm to expain


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 3, 2018)

Latest Developement 
All ready to move in after the Qing Ming Festival this week but hit a little snag that just didn't occur to me at all being me being a heathen.
No one can move in until they, that means the staff, have chosen an auspicious day for the move. 
So that is being done now and hopefully they come up with a date for next week lol. Don't ask me how they will do that, I have no idea and I am just taking a back seat on this one.
I just go with the flow.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 3, 2018)

Quite right Vince. Think of what the staff might think if you moved on an inauspicious day. Best not to find out


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Quite right Vince. Think of what the staff might think if you moved on an inauspicious day. Best not to find out


True


----------



## Davein (Apr 3, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Latest Developement
> All ready to move in after the Qing Ming Festival this week but hit a little snag that just didn't occur to me at all being me being a heathen.
> No one can move in until they, that means the staff, have chosen an auspicious day for the move.
> So that is being done now and hopefully they come up with a date for next week lol. Don't ask me how they will do that, I have no idea and I am just taking a back seat on this one.
> I just go with the flow.


Vince,do you have to pay the equivalent of our business rates in China?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 3, 2018)

Davein said:


> Vince,do you have to pay the equivalent of our business rates in China?


YEs many different and complex charges local and national level


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Today April the 1th for reasons the escape me has been designated auspicious to start moving.
So. looks like we will start to move in today.
Glad I am off to Seoul on Friday morning, I will escape the usual chaos that they manage to create in everything here lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Compulsory fireworks and burning of paper gold ingots to signify prosperity and wealth


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

More firewoks  and the BBQ area nearly finished.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Me playing Harry Potter


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

My Girls and I


----------



## Carolg (Apr 11, 2018)

Good luck with the new factory


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2018)

Fabulous pictures @Vince_UK ! Looks like a great group of people! Are these people from a previous factory, or new recruits?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous pictures @Vince_UK ! Looks like a great group of people! Are these people from a previous factory, or new recruits?


Thanks Northie
A mix of both old and new staff
Now looking for more


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Good luck with the new factory


Thanks Carol


----------



## scousebird (Apr 11, 2018)

Great pics Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Great pics Vince


Thanks Scouser


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Compulsory fireworks and burning of paper gold ingots to signify prosperity and wealth
> View attachment 7874 View attachment 7875 View attachment 7876 View attachment 7877 View attachment 7878 View attachment 7879 View attachment 7880 View attachment 7881 View attachment 7882 View attachment 7883


Celebration time Vince...well done... no doubt you've all worked so hard to bring this about...due respect to you and your staff Guv'nor.(tipping my hat to you).


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> My Girls and I
> 
> View attachment 7897


How shallow of me Vince...looked at the photo...first thing I noticed was they are all wearing sensible shoes...they look ready to get stuck in...eager...enthusiastic...apart from that 'Bloke' in the middle...he looks like he could be difficult...get rid Vince...he'll be nothing but trouble


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> How shallow of me Vince...looked at the photo...first thing I noticed was they are all wearing sensible shoes...they look ready to get stuck in...eager...enthusiastic...apart from that 'Bloke' in the middle...he looks like he could be difficult...get rid Vince...he'll be nothing but trouble


Cheeky so and so


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Me playing Harry Potter
> View attachment 7894 View attachment 7895 View attachment 7896


Harry Potter...which one told you that Vince?...tell me and I'll sort them out for you...more like someone from The Soprano's.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Cheeky so and so


*Correct Vince*


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Northie
> A mix of both old and new staff
> Now looking for more


I am available Vince part time and at weekends...I'm s**t with technology...well I'm technologically incompetent...however...I make good coffee...a decent cuppa builders...I make low card bread...protein rolls...and scones.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I am available Vince part time and at weekends...I'm s**t with technology...well I'm technologically incompetent...however...I make good coffee...a decent cuppa builders...I make low card bread...protein rolls...and scones.


Travel expenses not included but you get a free lunch


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Travel expenses not included but you get a free lunch


Well who could/would say 'No' in those circumstances Vincey?...*ME*...yer tightwad


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Compulsory fireworks and burning of paper gold ingots to signify prosperity and wealth
> View attachment 7874 View attachment 7875 View attachment 7876 View attachment 7877 View attachment 7878 View attachment 7879 View attachment 7880 View attachment 7881 View attachment 7882 View attachment 7883


Vince it's  a massive achievement which I have no doubt took a great deal of hard/ dogged work...angst...worry & money (see if I was posh I would have said Capital Investment there)...being an entrepreneur is not  as easy you HAVE made it look...congratulations on bringing this to fruition...I  enjoyed watching the journey towards completion (held my breath at some points)...I.hope Miss Mao gets some credit for keeping you sane & grounded throughout...very best wishes for the Grand Opening to you and all your staff.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Bubbsie
You are correct on all points 
It keeps me out of trouble I guess lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 11, 2018)

Miss Mao is dressed for the event


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Miss Mao is dressed for the event
> View attachment 7901 View attachment 7902


Ahhh...only just seen this Vince...very swishy indeed...is she cutting the ribbon on opening day with those claws...or just aiming for your ankles as usual?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 21, 2018)

Moving Day, the day I thought I would escape from lol


----------



## Vince_UK (May 11, 2018)

Well, the office and lab area are now complete and people moved in.
Reception still needs final touches but another week will see that done.
Yesterday we had Professor Gei from St. Louis University with us. He is also a Professor at Harbin Engineering University in North China and Tsinghua University in Beijing, the best University in China.
We have offered him a consultancy which he has accepted and which in turn will give us access to research facilities in the USA, Europe and China.
He is in Shanghai visiting his parents and believe it or not he is 80 years old and both his parents are 102 years old and still active.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 11, 2018)

Production area nearly completed should be before I leave at the end of he month.

We are already using part of it for final processing, test and inspection of controllers.

The SMT Machines will not be here from Japan until early 2019.

 The motor factory which is 1.5 kms away and which I am walking to and from on a daily basis is also now undergoing expansion.


----------



## Heath o (May 11, 2018)

Ice cream and coffee parlour needed in Ashton-under-Lyne ;-)


----------



## Amigo (May 11, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Ice cream and coffee parlour needed in Ashton-under-Lyne ;-)



I think you’re on the wrong thread Heath (unless you’re asking Vince to diversify into ice cream parlours of course). Now there’s an idea!


----------



## Heath o (May 11, 2018)

I think he should,need one nr me,lol


----------



## Carolg (May 11, 2018)

Looks great vince. Well done


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

Great to see the plan coming to fruition Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (May 11, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I think he should,need one nr me,lol


Wonder what the net margin is in ice cream


----------



## Vince_UK (May 11, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Looks great vince. Well done


Thanks Carol.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Great to see the plan coming to fruition Vince


Thanks Northie. 
Tired now


----------



## Heath o (May 12, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Wonder what the net margin is in ice cream


I haven't got a clue I could run it for you all that overtime I'd be volunteering for,lol)


----------



## Jeandp (May 12, 2018)

Only just found this thread and read it from the start. Fascinating! Very impressive @Vince_UK hope it is a great success. You sound like a great boss. I had a brilliant boss years ago. I worked in the buying office of a large mail order company (GUS) we bought a lot of our goods from China, but I digress. My lovely ex-boss would stand at the door as we left each day and say "Thank you for your efforts" I loved that job and would have worked there for nothing. I am sure your workforce will feel the same. Can't believe that ungrateful disloyal one! But as they say, you always get one.
Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 12, 2018)

Thank You @Jeandp 
Really kind and lovely of you to say so. Appreciate it very much.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 12, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I haven't got a clue I could run it for you all that overtime I'd be volunteering for,lol)


Overtime s unpaid in an ice cream parlour and all stock consumed is charged at a 20% premium rate for staff


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2018)

Looking good Vince. Pat on the back from me to you & your staff.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 18, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Looking good Vince. Pat on the back from me to you & your staff.


Thanks Hobie, appreciate that and so will they


----------

